# Farmers Markets



## cookiecrafter (Sep 18, 2022)

How do you shop at a farmers market?


----------



## caseydog (Sep 19, 2022)

The Farmer's market in downtown Dallas was pretty good in the past. I don't know how the drought affected it. The one we had in the burbs was just supermarket produce outdoors.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 19, 2022)

caseydog said:


> The Farmer's market in downtown Dallas was pretty good in the past. I don't know how the drought affected it. The one we had in the burbs was just supermarket produce outdoors.



I live in the 'burbs. We have a local "farmer's market". It's a hybrid of a few farmers and a bunch of people selling supermarket produce.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 19, 2022)

cookiecrafter said:


> How do you shop at a farmers market?


That seems like an odd question. 

When I was a little kid I was taught to walk the market, see what was for sale, check the prices, and then use my limited funds to get the most bang for the buck

The farmer's markets in this area have changed over the years.

These days there are more produce vendors than farmers and more small artisanal producers marketing small batch food items.

The markets seem to have more of a street festival atmosphere than a true outlet for locally grown produce.

Still, there are good values to be found.

My biggest problem with shopping at the farmers market is overbuying without having a solid plan on how best to use the abundance and variety of things before they spoil. 

I usually end up doing a little prep work and cooking for the freezer which sort of defeats the purpose of buying fresh produce.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 19, 2022)

Aunt Bea, every word you have said is an echo of my mind.  I must say that the local farmer's market we have here go from area to area (town's if you will).  Sat. Waterdown, Sun. Ancaster, Thurs. Dundas, Fri. ???.
At one time a farmer's market was known for it's fantastic prices from the farmer (cash only please).  Now they are high end prices whether from local sources or grocer supplied and they take cheques, credit or debit cards.

One exception, about 2 months ago, I came across a couple of gals selling produce, their own, for true market prices!  I bought 2 delicious patty squashes and they threw in a giant zuchinni for free.  Got 3 meals from the squashes and 4 meals from the zuchinni.

They said they were local but I have not seen them in subsequent visits.


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 19, 2022)

As you drive east of me, things become more and Moore rural, farm land, u-pick farms, farm stands....  I dont shop from them regularly, but every time Im out east I'll always stop to see what they got and almost always come back with something.  The thing I like about farmers markets is they almost always have a few unusual things I want to try.  Also, their produce hasn't gone through the process of sizing and sorting everything, so you can usually find things like Huge veggies and fruit, that you wouldn't necessarily find in the typical grocery stores, where everything looks the same. Being aa gardener for so many years, I dont mind the small blemishes or the 'unperfected  looking' veggies they may have.  They taste just as good, and in many cases have not gone through who knows what to look that perfect.  In addition, we always try to do the U-Pick each season. Spring is Strawberries, Summer is Peaches, raspberries, blue berries ...  and fall is apples, pumpkins ...  even though I have the garden, its fun for us to stroll the fields and see how the pros do it.  Actually, we just got back from Maryland , visiting my daughter, and went Apple and Asian pear picking with her.

Anytime I'm on a road trip, especially when I'm in a dfferent region from where I live, I'll always stop off at their local farm stands to see if they are selling some regional stuff that I may not have as easy access to, never tried and sometimes even never heard of.  Down south in Mississippi got to try some Boiled Peanuts from a woman selling them out of her van on he side of the road, Mayohaw Jam (never even heard of it before).  Just the other day purchased and tried a few Pawpaws.  Heard of them, even bought a few trees ( which never produced), but glad I finally got to try them.

So for me, shopping at a farmers market is more of an event or experience.  Due too the sometimes inconsistencies of what they may have, I don't rely on them as a regular weekly shop, as I'm usually pretty specific in what I need for the week.  But, if I come across something unique or aa great deal, Ill definitely buy it and find something to do with it.  Years ago we were just outside of Philly.  A lot of local mushroom farms there.  We went to a market and they were selling aa huge bang of mushrooms for like $2.  It must have been 3 or 4 pounds worth.  I didnt have mushrooms on the menu for the week, but how can you pass up a deal like that.  I bought them and marinated them.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 19, 2022)

Larry, you've made me remember the mushrooms I dehydrated.  I had some in a ramen soup and they were sooo good.  Probably a better flavour than if I had added them fresh!  At the same time I added some dehydrated leeks and I believe the same results.  Either i was super hungry or they truly were more tasty.  Also, needless to say, much easier to add.  No washing, chopping prep, just open jar and dump in a handful!


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 19, 2022)

dragnlaw said:


> Larry, you've made me remember the mushrooms I dehydrated.  I had some in a ramen soup and they were sooo good.  Probably a better flavour than if I had added them fresh!  At the same time I added some dehydrated leeks and I believe the same results.  Either i was super hungry or they truly were more tasty.  Also, needless to say, much easier to add.  No washing, chopping prep, just open jar and dump in a handful!


Definitely more convenient.  I dry a bunch too.  I've been on a mushroom kick the past few years.  I think im growing like 8 different varieties and I cant keep up with them, so have been drying them for future use.  Im so looking forward to making mushroom barley soup once it gets a little cooler, not that I need it cool for soup, but my wife complains about it, and as they say " Happy wife = happy life", so I'll wait a few weeks.


----------



## Marlingardener (Sep 19, 2022)

We garden a lot, so the local once a month Farmer's Market doesn't hold much attraction for us. We went to the July one, hoping for sweet corn, and a vendor had the corn, and also a crate from a produce provider under his bench. He needed a lesson in marketing!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Sep 19, 2022)

We did not have a farmers market until this spring.  It opens at 8 am and closes at 12 pm.  Open only on Saturday.  We have not been there yet.  The hours are silly.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 19, 2022)

The hours at our market are from 10 am to 1 pm.  I don't find that bad.  Once people learn the hours, they make sure to get there.  Can't blame the kiosks - why hang around til 5 when on a Sat. people are off to do other things.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 19, 2022)

cookiecrafter said:


> How do you shop at a farmers market?


That's an odd question to me ... how do you mean @cookiecrafter ?

We live in Cowboyville Arizona (I say this tongue in cheek) and it's pretty rural.  There are several farms around us and each Saturday from 730 am - Noon they gather together for a true Farmer's Market.  It's moved locations a few time since we got here 6 years ago.  I lost track of them for a while, but found them at their new spot this past Spring. 
They are selling truly local goods, be it fruits, vegetables, goat's milk & products, Alpaca & llama goods, baked goods, plants, cut flowers (there's a gorgeous nursey close to where we were living while our house was being built), fresh meats (this is Cattle Country), fresh Eggs, some are still warm! ... I'll stop there, you get the picture.

I was going early to be sure to get the goodies that we like.
DH and my Mother both said that those Tomatoes are the best they've had in many, many years! 
Those rolls and that bread are out of sight delicious from a small bakery, again up north from here near where we were living.
And never, ever in my life had I eaten fresh Sugar Snap Peas!  We were eating them raw as well as lightly steamed with our dinners. 
There's a Farm Stand not far from us and in fact we went there this afternoon for some fresh Sweet Corn for dinner tonight.
I haven't been to the Farmer's Market for a couple of weeks, hmmm, I really should go get some bread ...


----------

